# Asian Inspired Villagers?



## moon_child (Apr 28, 2020)

Aside from Pekoe, does anyone else have any villagers in their islands with an Asian-looking house exterior? I’m going to make a Little Asia part in my island and I’m wondering which villagers I should hunt for. I need maybe 2-3 more villagers apart from Pekoe.


----------



## Khris (Apr 28, 2020)

On my island, Genji and Zucker.

I also know of Drago and Octavian off the top of my head.


----------



## N a t (Apr 28, 2020)

Genji and Zucker! Both are in my town and have very Asian exteriors and overall appearances. Genji's interior is also very Asian while Zucker's is kinda random honestly. He has food stalls...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 28, 2020)

Genji the jock and Kubuki the cranky come to mind right away. There is a mouse and an anteater.


----------



## Edge (Apr 28, 2020)

Rowan has one in my town. I know that Blanche has one too.


----------



## kiriod (Apr 28, 2020)

Gladys, Ken, and Snake maybe?


----------



## BeezyBee (Apr 28, 2020)

Annalisa has one, I believe. I think Kabuki has one as well.


----------



## Saga (Apr 28, 2020)

Cranston and Blanche both have Asian exteriors (and interiors). Gladys also fits the bill AND is modeled after a Japanese crane!

Also, not the best looking villager, but Limberg has an Asian exterior (and interior) as well.


----------



## Jun-Yo (Apr 28, 2020)

Walt the cranky kangaroo is unique because he has a scar on his cheek and his eyes are always closed...a legit samurai animal with zen theme home!


----------



## LaFra (Apr 28, 2020)

In my ostrich island Blanche, Gladys and Cranston have an Asian house (internal and exterior)


----------



## meo (Apr 28, 2020)

Pekoe, Zucker, Genji, Kabuki, Ken, Rowan, Snake..pretty sure Soliel had an imperial theme if I remember correctly in NH...Admiral, Wart Jr..

Snooty, Wade, Billy, and Curt were in NL but I haven't seen them in NH yet to confirm if it crossed over. But everyone so far seems to have similar homes from NL that I've scanned in.
There's honestly tons with asian themed homes so you'll have a lot to choose from. I can't see much of them being too different from their past homes especially since there's a lot of asian themed furniture.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 28, 2020)

There's this google drive folder that has lots of villager house exteriors if you want to look through it.






						ACNH RESIDENT HOUSE EXTERIORS - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Kabuki, Drago, Pekoe, Genji, Zucker, Chester, Chow, Annalisa, Walt


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

dobie has a house similar to zucker's and i've seen him recommended a few times

*door's a little different though


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 28, 2020)

melsi said:


> Pekoe, Zucker, Genji, Kabuki, Ken, Rowan,..pretty sure Soliel had an imperial theme if I remember correctly in NH...Admiral, Wart Jr..
> 
> Snooty, Wade, Billy, and Curt were in NL but I haven't seen them in NH yet to confirm if it crossed over. But everyone so far seems to have similar homes from NL that I've scanned in.
> There's honestly tons with asian themed homes so you'll have a lot to choose from. I can't see much of them being too different from their past homes especially since there's a lot of asian themed furniture.


Snooty’s exterior and interior are still Asian-themed in NH! I have her in my town and like her a lot.


----------



## Mayor Deanna (Apr 28, 2020)

Cyrano has a very zen house!


----------



## Absentia (Apr 28, 2020)

Chow


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

Blanche has a very Japanese home. I made a small yard for her with some bamboo and bamboo items. She is absolutely one of my favorites.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2020)

I can't remember completely, but I think Margie has an Asian kind of exterior? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## axo (Apr 28, 2020)

Marcel has an asian-inspired house I believe! And he's so often forgotten.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

Octavian! Also Walt if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 28, 2020)

Kabuki Theatre duo:
Greta (Noh mask), Kabuki (self-explanatory)

Sneaky duo:
Snake (ninja), Rizzo (Japanese thief)

Japanese-theme in general:
Analisa (based on geishas/kokeshi dolls(?), her name is Miyabi in JP too)
Genji (looks like based off of a scholar-official, but also can be a reference to "The Tale of Genji" by Murasaki Shikibu)
Zucker (based off of takoyaki)

Others:
Soleil (based on Indian culture, her name is Shanti in Japanese)


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 28, 2020)

Tank, Cranston and Walt all have asian interiors/exteriors


----------



## cicely (Apr 28, 2020)

I think Rory is the only one not mentioned. I dunno about his house interior because he was my starter, but his design, clothing and house exterior are fitting (I believe he's based on a lion dog?)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2020)

cicely said:


> I think Rory is the only one not mentioned. I dunno about his house interior because he was my starter, but his design, clothing and house exterior are fitting (I believe he's based on a lion dog?)


To add to that, I think he may be based on a Sishi, a lion gaurdian in China. "_Chinese_ or Imperial _guardian lions_ are a traditional _Chinese_ architectural ornament. Typically made of stone, they are also known as stone _lions_ or shishi. They are known in colloquial English as _lion_ dogs or foo dogs. " -Wikipedia
So, he would make a good addition to an Asian-themed town.


----------



## brangein (Apr 28, 2020)

Margie too I think! My Margie (from island) has Asian shirt and exterior.


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 28, 2020)

dobie,genji,and coco do 
I have them in a neighborhood together


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ken inside and outside 
octavian outside 
walt kinda inside and out


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 28, 2020)

People just seriously forgot about my girl Greta (jkjk)

But seriously, Greta not only has a Japanese themed interior and exterior, her design makes her look like a Geisha. She's a snooty mouse and I have her myself, she's definitely a keeper imo.


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Croque? :0
his house exterior and interior is asian and he wears the imperial shirt :00


----------



## skylucario (Apr 29, 2020)

annalisa is underrated and cute!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

annalisa is underrated and cute!


----------



## moon_child (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow I didn’t know there were so many of them! Thanks so much for all your suggestions guys. This’ll help me a lot. Now I just have to check which ones I’ll be getting based off of the personalities of the villagers I’ll be replacing.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

I know that Snake does!


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 29, 2020)

Hamphrey the grumpy hamster has an Asian style house. He also has a traditional Japanese style interior with a futon and a kotatsu.


----------



## Deca (Apr 29, 2020)

I can't believe no one's mentioned Opal yet! She's super cute and my favourite Chinese inspired villager along with Pekoe


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 29, 2020)

My boy cousteau has the exact same exterior as Pekoe 
I have em side by side.


----------

